# Is my board to fast for me?



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

A poor craftsman blames his tools. It's you.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

Here Is another pic of my board.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

It's still you; you need to take some lessons and learn how to snowboard. 



ross1998 said:


> Hey guys, went snowboarding first time last Saturday to crystal mountain wa and spent most of my day on the top half, the snow was soft and mountains where steep but *it was pretty easy and fun for me ( those were steep slopes and lots of powder so I was riding sideways most of the time*). After I decided to do some trails on the bottom half (it wasn't groomed but it was icy and hard packed). I was falling so much because I always gain to much speed pointing my board forward, *the only way I could ride on those trails without going to much was going sideways*. Is my board to fast for me?(the board was freshly waxed and edges sharpened). Also when going straight, sometimes I try turning and my board digs into snow and throws me down.
> 
> My board is a joyride board 154cm and burton customs bindings.


FYI- you're not snowboarding if you're plowing sideways the whole time. i.e. plowing was really easy for me, but snowboarding was hard; I had fun though


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

bseracka said:


> It's still you; you need to take some lessons and learn how to snowboard.
> 
> 
> FYI- you're not snowboarding if you're plowing sideways the whole time. i.e. plowing was really easy for me, but snowboarding was hard; I had fun though


So is it possible that my board is to fast for me? I can't go 20 meters straight without having to go sideways a little to knock speed off


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

The Joystick has a negative core profile so at speeds above 50 mph the nose will start to point downhill. If you aren't using carbonium wax or another friction based desiccant then the board will start to "talk back" as boarder cross racers say. The only way to get around this is to leave your board outside at night so the core temperature makes the wood fibers open up at the lower temperatures. Another trick is to fill your pockets with quarters, the little extra added weight will stabilize the board's traction at speed.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

tonicusa said:


> The Joystick has a negative core profile so at speeds above 50 mph the nose will start to point downhill. If you aren't using carbonium wax or another friction based desiccant then the board will start to "talk back" as boarder cross racers say. The only way to get around this is to leave your board outside at night so the core temperature makes the wood fibers open up at the lower temperatures. Another trick is to fill your pockets with quarters, the little extra added weight will stabilize the board's traction at speed.


Lol I'm not talking about 50mph  more like 15-20mph. I just feel like my board accelerates way to fast so I always riding sideways trying to kill speed.


----------



## kaborkian (Feb 1, 2010)

tonicusa said:


> The Joystick has a negative core profile so at speeds above 50 mph the nose will start to point downhill. If you aren't using carbonium wax or another friction based desiccant then the board will start to "talk back" as boarder cross racers say. The only way to get around this is to leave your board outside at night so the core temperature makes the wood fibers open up at the lower temperatures. Another trick is to fill your pockets with quarters, the little extra added weight will stabilize the board's traction at speed.


Could be his retro encabulator is improperly adjusted as well.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

LESSONS!! Take them, you need them. When you point straight you are probably way in the back seat the board takes off and you feel no control. Take some fucking lessons or just stfu!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

I was just busting your balls youngblood! The Joystick is a fun board, you're just learning to ride. I remember the exact phase you're going through. Keep charging, the whole point of downhill skiing and snowboarding is to let the board run and enjoy the little bit of fear and adrenaline. Also take a lesson if you enjoy and respect the sport. You will get so much out of it and fall more in love with riding. An older rider will pass his stoke and wisdom on to you.


----------



## racer357 (Feb 3, 2011)

As stated above. You need lessons. An adequate rider can control the speed on any board regardless of quality, wax etc.


Also stated above, if you're sliding sideways all day, you're not actually "snowboarding" you're plowing down the hill side slipping or falling leaf style.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I love a good joke run on the noob. 
...but just so you know we're not being dicks for the hell of it, (...we're actually dicks in real life! Lol)

It's _NOT_ the board. It's supposed to go fast when pointed downhill. You need to take some lessons and learn how to control it and get over the fear of that speed. It will actually be easier to go slow when you have learned how to control the board properly. It's speed or lack of, will be completely at your command once you do. 

Get some lessons, take the attitude here with a grain of salt and some self deprecating good humor, read up and research the information available here and elsewhere on the interwebz, and you will find yourself looking for ways to go _*faster*_ in no time! :thumbsup:


----------



## cozmo (Dec 12, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> LESSONS!! Take them, you need them. When you point straight you are probably way in the back seat the board takes off and you feel no control. Take some fucking lessons or just stfu!


Yep! Lessons, take em, money well spent!
Better to learn correctly now then to have to get rid of bad habits later.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ross1998 said:


> Lol I'm not talking about 50mph  more like 15-20mph. I just feel like my board accelerates way to fast so I always riding sideways trying to kill speed.


No. It's not too fast. It's just perfect. You need to get more comfortable with speed. That comes with time or never comes at all. Go as fast as you like, but have fun. Don't point it straight if you feel nervous about the speed. Ride side to side.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

I guess I'll end up buying lessons when snoqualmie opens, anyone know how much they charge at snoqualmie for lessons?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

ross1998 said:


> I guess I'll end up buying lessons when snoqualmie opens, anyone know how much they charge at snoqualmie for lessons?


Nope!








....but I'm sure that information will be available on their web site. (...assuming they have one!)


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Nope!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They do, they are just closed, very little snow this year in Washington.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

You live in federal way, it makes zero sense to get lessons at snoqualmie when you're that close to crystal; plus Crystal has better instructors, conditions and terrain.


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

That's not a Joystick toni... 

Everyone's comments are spot on though. Get some lessons, learn to control your speed by using the mountain to your advantage. It takes much more skill to go slow while being in complete control than it does to go super fast and turn into an out of control snow surfing liability.


----------



## ross1998 (Dec 27, 2013)

bseracka said:


> You live in federal way, it makes zero sense to get lessons at snoqualmie when you're that close to crystal; plus Crystal has better instructors, conditions and terrain.


Snoqualmie is has night skiing while crystal doesn't. I have work on Saturdays so crystal timing doesn't fit my schedule, plus 9-3 at crystal is 70, 5-10pm at snoqualmie is 40 dollars, might not be a big difference for you but when you only make 400 dollars a month and in school, it makes a huge difference.


----------



## stickz (Feb 6, 2013)

ross1998 said:


> Snoqualmie is has night skiing while crystal doesn't. I have work on Saturdays so crystal timing doesn't fit my schedule, plus 9-3 at crystal is 70, 5-10pm at snoqualmie is 40 dollars, might not be a big difference for you but when you not make 400 dollars a month and in school, it makes a huge difference.


dude you need to get a student pass. stevens is like 350 bucks. they also have night skiing.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

ross1998 said:


> Snoqualmie is has night skiing while crystal doesn't. I have work on Saturdays so crystal timing doesn't fit my schedule, plus 9-3 at crystal is 70, 5-10pm at snoqualmie is 40 dollars, might not be a big difference for you but when you not make 400 dollars a month and in school, it makes a huge difference.


Just keep at it buddy. You will have ups and downs. One day you'll set some milestones, then the next day you wonder why you're regressing. I admit, some of those days weren't even fun. But you go back up and have the time of your life again.


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> Just keep at it buddy. You will have ups and downs. One day you'll set some milestones, then the next day you wonder why you're regressing. I admit, some of those days weren't even fun. But you go back up and have the time of your life again.


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Outlander (Nov 28, 2011)

If you cant afford a lesson there is decent information on the web. Here is a great place for a beginner to start:



Beginner Snowboard Lesson Part One - YouTube


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

Take lessons, Find somebody thats better then u to ride with, find someone thats shittier then u to ride with. Its all progression, Its all snowboarding: Just have fun.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Sir you are too slow for your board :dunno:


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Sir you are too slow for your board :dunno:


:eusa_clap:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

You could be out of binding fluid. The fluid binds the base to the snow and slows you down. 






......or you could just need lessons.


----------



## K_Baker (Dec 31, 2013)

*Practice*

Practice, practice, practice. A couple of lessons wouldn't hurt either -- to learn to control your board. :yahoo:

K Baker, info.snowboardingsecretsrevealed.com. Check out this blog -- lots of videos and info on how to snowboard, do tricks, etc. www.snowboardingsecretsrevealed.com


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

It's you. get a lesson... When the board is "throwing you when you try to turn" its called catching an edge. pretty common in beginners... If you dont want to take a lesson point the thing downhill, and try to avoid the trees, don't mess up everyone elses snow by plowing it all to the base area...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Flux capacitors are out of wack for sure...


----------

